# Calvin on Justification...



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 11, 2006)

I was reading Calvin's commentary on Galatians 5 and this jumped out at me as if Calvin might be speaking to some controversies brewing today...

Commentary on Gal 5:6


> But faith, which worketh by love. The contrast here introduced, between ceremonies and the exercise of love, was intended to prevent the Jews from thinking too highly of themselves, and imagining that they were entitled to some superiority; for towards the close of the Epistle, instead of this clause, he uses the words, a new creature. (Galatians 6:15.) As if he had said, Ceremonies are no longer enjoined by Divine authority; and, if we abound in the exercise of love, all is well. Meanwhile, this does not set aside our sacraments, which are aids to faith but is merely a short announcement of what he had formerly taught as to the spiritual worship of God.
> 
> There would be no difficulty in this passage, were it not for the dishonest manner in which it has been tortured by the Papists to uphold the righteousness of works. When they attempt to refute our doctrine, that we are justified by faith alone, they take this line of argument. If the faith which justifies us be that "œwhich worketh by love," then faith alone does not justify. I answer, they do not comprehend their own silly talk; still less do they comprehend our statements. It is not our doctrine that the faith which justifies is alone; we maintain that it is invariably accompanied by good works; only we contend that faith alone is sufficient for justification. The Papists themselves are accustomed to tear faith after a murderous fashion, sometimes presenting it out of all shape and unaccompanied by love, and at other times, in its true character. We, again, refuse to admit that, in any case, faith can be separated from the Spirit of regeneration; but when the question comes to be in what manner we are justified, we then set aside all works.
> 
> With respect to the present passage, Paul enters into no dispute whether love cooperates with faith in justification; but, in order to avoid the appearance of representing Christians as idle and as resembling blocks of wood, he points out what are the true exercises of believers. *When you are engaged in discussing the question of justification, beware of allowing any mention to be made of love or of works, but resolutely adhere to the exclusive particle.* Paul does not here treat of justification, or assign any part of the praise of it to love. Had he done so, the same argument would prove that circumcision and ceremonies, at a former period, had some share in justifying a sinner. As in Christ Jesus he commends faith accompanied by love, so before the coming of Christ ceremonies were required. But this has nothing to do with obtaining righteousness, as the Papists themselves allow; and neither must it be supposed that love possesses any such influence.


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 11, 2006)

Sam Waldron has an excellent paper on the topic:

http://www.samwaldron.us/pdfs/CalvinJustification.pdf


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2006)

Greg,

Thanks for the link. I find Waldron very helpful. I enjoyed his commentary on the 1689 very much.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for that quote Rich.

Luther argues in the same vein:

"œPauls argument here is that the only people who obtain justification and life before God are those who believe, those who obtain righteousness and everlasting life, without the law and without love, by faith alone." (Commentary on Galatians, 149) He goes on to state, "œwhat the law does is to work, what faith does is to assent to the promises"¦By this distinction Paul here sets out separating love from faith and teaches that love does not justify." (149)


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Mar 11, 2006)

Waldron's Ph.D. dissertation is on FAITH, OBEDIENCE, AND JUSTIFICATION: Current Evangelical Departures from Sola Fide. He deals with Luter, Calvin, Reformed symbolics, and then jumpts to Fuller, Shepherd, and Garlington. It will be published later this Spring and should have endoresments by Ligon Duncan, James White, Michael Haykin, Tom Ascol, Fred Malone, and David King, if I can ever get a hold of him.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I was reading Calvin's commentary on Galatians 5 and this jumped out at me as if Calvin might be speaking to some controversies brewing today...
> 
> Commentary on Gal 5:6
> ...


----------

